# Question? Cant get lawn tractor to go forward or backwards



## Dkgauthier (Apr 25, 2021)

*I have a simplicity 1975 7016 H lawn tractor replaced a leaky seal on it Assembled it back together I thought everything was in right but tractor won’t go forward or backwards . Do you have any ideas?*


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Can't help you, but someone will be along soon to help you out.


----------



## Modeere318 (Apr 15, 2021)

Are there any sounds when you try to go forward or backward? Sometimes a noise will give a clue. Otherwise my only suggestion is to go over the reassembly to be sure all is right. Could be something as simple as linkage not hooked up or came loose at another point.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Is your disconnect rod pulled out? Alternatively, is it pushed in all the way?

You may have to do a purge procedure to get the air out of the hydrostat / transaxle.


----------



## Dkgauthier (Apr 25, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Is your disconnect rod pulled out? Alternatively, is it pushed in all the way?
> 
> You may have to do a purge procedure to get the air out of the hydrostat.





sixbales said:


> Is your disconnect rod pulled out? Alternatively, is it pushed in all the way?
> 
> You may have to do a purge procedure to get the air out of the hydrostat.


----------



## Dkgauthier (Apr 25, 2021)

Modeere318 said:


> Are there any sounds when you try to go forward or backward? Sometimes a noise will give a clue. Otherwise my only suggestion is to go over the reassembly to be sure all is right. Could be something as simple as linkage not hooked up or came loose at another point.


----------



## Dkgauthier (Apr 25, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Is your disconnect rod pulled out? Alternatively, is it pushed in all the way?
> 
> You may have to do a purge procedure to get the air out of the hydrostat / transaxle.


----------



## Dkgauthier (Apr 25, 2021)

Do you have to unhook one of the Hydraulic hoses that goes from filter to the transmission


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I don't know the correct procedure, you will have to get a service manual.


----------

